# Where is Axon Tower?



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

>(

The one that is blue, 30 floor, and being built by a korean company...


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ In the respective thread on DubaiLand section of the forum


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

theres no thread on that in the dubailand section altin


----------

